# Grandpa's ship company



## Fernando Coronato

I would be very grateful for any clue to research on the italian ship company SOLARI & SCHIAFFINO, from Genoa, around 1885-1895.

I've already come across several ships owned by this company (i.e
Solferino, Fanfulla, Palestro, Città di Napoli, San Marco) but up to now I was unable to find the one commanded by my great-grand-father 
(Solari, son of one of the owners) when she wrecked in the River Plate about 1887.

Any information on this company would be very appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tante grazie !


----------



## cueball44

S.S SILESIA. Last name P/fo MONTEVIDEO. Wrecked Lobos Island on River Plate, URUGUAY 2nd December 1899.


----------



## Fernando Coronato

Thank you Cueball. I was already aware about that ship once owned by Solari & Schiaffino, but it is not the ship I am looking for. My great-grand-father wrecked in 1887 or a little earlier in front of uruguayan shores. He settled in Buenos Aires from then on. I was told that the ship could be the TARQUINIA, but I am doubtful. I cannot track that ship around the place and the year.

Thank you anyway, and every info on Solari & Schiaffino would be most welcome.


----------



## Fernando Coronato

Hi seamen! It's crazy how fast the time passed! More than one year ellapsed since my last post here. 
I am still looking for Solari & Schiaffino ships but I made little progress up to now.
I came across another ship owned by them: San Martino, but I ignore her fate.
Nice to be here again. Greetings from Patagonia.


----------



## R58484956

Greetings Fernando, I recently had a holiday in Patagonia, based in Ushaia a truly remarkable part of the world,


----------



## Fernando Coronato

R58484956 said:


> Greetings Fernando, I recently had a holiday in Patagonia, based in Ushaia a truly remarkable part of the world,


Thx. You're right. The southernmost inhabited region in the world are worthy to see. It must hav been really a challenge sailing there in those times.


----------



## Fernando Coronato

Hi seamen! Finally, after a long research and some lucky cir***stances I came across the italian ship that my great-grandfather commanded (or was 2nd in rank). It was the MARCHINO, a brick-barque of 499 tons, launched in Sestri (Genoa) in 1867. According to the news published by british newspapers in july 1887, she run ashore in Punta Lara, on Rio de la Plata, (about 40 miles downstream Buenos Aires) and was "badly damaged".

I am really happy with this finding, since it matches the facts told by the family history.

If anyone of you can bring further information about the MARCHINO, I would be grateful
Arrivederci guys.


----------



## tsell

Fernando Coronato said:


> Hi seamen! Finally, after a long research and some lucky cir***stances I came across the italian ship that my great-grandfather commanded (or was 2nd in rank). It was the MARCHINO, a brick-barque of 499 tons, launched in Sestri (Genoa) in 1867. According to the news published by british newspapers in july 1887, she run ashore in Punta Lara, on Rio de la Plata, (about 40 miles downstream Buenos Aires) and was "badly damaged".
> 
> I am really happy with this finding, since it matches the facts told by the family history.
> 
> If anyone of you can bring further information about the MARCHINO, I would be grateful
> Arrivederci guys.


Hi from Australia, Fernando. You may be interested to read some of the 94 chapters I have posted in the Pig & Whistle forum, of my memoirs covering the time I spent in your country as a young man, together with two other Welsh shipmates.
The story is: 'Bahia Blanca adventures' and I make a number of references to Patagonia during the telling of the exciting events that we experienced. It includes two days spent drinking with Ernesto Lynch, whom you may also know by another name.

Regards,

Taff


----------



## Fernando Coronato

Thank you Taff. I'll look for your writings and certainly enjoy them. Have you got in touch with the Welsh settlers at Chubut Valley? 
Hwyl am y tro.
Fernando


----------



## tsell

Fernando Coronato said:


> Thank you Taff. I'll look for your writings and certainly enjoy them. Have you got in touch with the Welsh settlers at Chubut Valley?
> Hwyl am y tro.
> Fernando


No, Fernando, apart from spending time with those I have written about, I never visited the area, although one of the girls in the story invited me to visit her family and meet some of the settlers' descendants. Unfortunately, I never had the chance to do so and regret that, however as you will read, we had a great if extraordinary, time.

Y cyfan gorau i chi,

Taff


----------



## educast

Hello, I came across your post while looking for information about the SS San Martino. The ship made multiple trips to Brazil from Genova, both to Santos and Rio de Janeiro, bringing Italian immigrants to Brazil. My great grandfather was on that ship and arrived on 04/05/1888 in Santos. You can find the passengers list for the Port of Santos here: http://www.inci.org.br/acervodigital/livros.php just enter "S. Martino" in the vapor field. By the way my family thanks your family for the successful trip in 1888. ?


----------



## Fernando Coronato

Hi seamen! Excuse me for being obsessed by the search of my great-grandfather wrecked ship. As I sais in post # 7 the ship was Marchino and according to some old newspapers on line, the accident was because of a severe storm in Rio de la Plata, around 10 July 1887.
It seems that the Marchino had left PENSACOLA (FLA) in January 1887. So, my question is, where could I find the ships traffic in that port that month ??

BTW, my ancestor was not the captain (perhaps the 2nd) but a man called Sanguineti (a truly genoese name), so the family story was not wholy true.

Any idea about Pensacola January 1887 would be welcome!
Thanks!
Fernando Coronato
PS: Educast, many thanks for that clue!


----------



## giovanabonetti

*Help needed with Solferino from Schiaffino & Solari*

Hello, Fernando. Whats up?
I'm sorry to bother you and the other colleagues with this, but I need some sort of contact with Schiaffino & Solari (does it still exist?) I explain: I'm looking for my great great grandpa birthplace in Italy and I haven't been successful up to know. When the Solferino arrived in Brazil, they just said that plp were from Italy, never bothering to put from which comune they were... I was wondering if the owner of the ship had some sort of list of the passengers (for their own control). If so, it could have more info about my past. 
Could you please be so kind to help me out? (You or someone who could help...) 
Thank you!!!!!
Warm Regards,
Gio.


----------



## Fernando Coronato

Hello Giovanna. Are you from Brazil? (If so, we could communicate more easily in spanish or portuguese...my mail is [email protected]). Anyway, I'm afraid I have not too much to inform you. As far as I could search, Solari and Schiaffino bankrupted about 1891, and the ships were sold to other companies. Your ancestors came to Brazil aboard the Solferino? She belonged to Solari and co, indeed, but it's all I know (besides that you can find on the web).  
I would be delighted in being able to help you, but I cannot. No further info with me. However, se quiser, escreva.
Saluti
Fernando Coronato


----------

